# Recommended horse breed



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Paints (and QHs) are great horses to choose. They are hearty, low maintenance, easy keepers that have very good dispositions. Shorter and stockier, typically 14.2-15.2hh, 1000-1100 lbs and sure footed with a lower center of gravity. Excellent all around, and pretty, too.


----------



## simbakitten (Nov 13, 2008)

i agree wit painthorsesmares, paints or qh's. If your looking for a dressage an western horse i just bought a spanish horse(Andalusian) they are usually very lam but they do need a confident rider. They need to feel very Royal


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Haflingers - they are smaller (typically 13-15 hands), calm, and versatile. I know haflingers who are reining, doing WP, dressage and jumping.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 4, 2008)

Morgan breeds are awesome! 

Quarter Horses & Paints (with good conformation) are awesome too.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

QH and Paint are a great choice, if you get the right type.
But, a morgan would be better if you want dressage.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Have you considered reining? There's a video comparing dressage and reining posted elsewhere on this list. It's amazing how similar they are.

Dressage horses have a tendency to be larger, from what I've seen. Dressage is absolutely beautiful. 

We have our first horse, a lovely young Paint with QH grandparents. He's quiet and smart. Even though he's very young he's quite enough for my little girlie, who is 10. 

I'd really recommend making friends with a horse trainer. Our riding teacher is a horse trainer and he picked out a horse for us. He asked my daughter what she wanted (size, etc.) and then he went around and looked at local horses for sale. He sent us pictures of a couple and we told him which ones we thought were prettier but told him that we thought he needed to decide. We never saw our horse in person until he brought the horse to his house on a week's trial. 

The added benefit of having your trainer find a horse for you is that he knows local horsey people. He was able to drive a really good bargain. :lol:


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Saddlebred!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:They are flashy and great for differnet types of riding!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I am going to mention my fav. breed (and I do believe it is the one in your avatar) the Icelandics
You have been talking about your knees hurting while riding, and I can tell you that I have terrible *terrible* knees (we're talking about stairs sometimes being to much) and my knees have never hurt after riding icies  
I definitly think they're worth a shot !


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

deffinitly paints and QH.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

I would definitely recommend a Morgan. Their size is normally on the smaller side (though not ponies), and they do very well at Dressage. I've also heard of them doing well in the western arena, which doesn't surprise me, because they're an extremely versatile breed. They're also sensible, but they do have a mind of their own, so they do occasionally "argue" with you (this is from personal experience with Dressage training my Morgan, anyway..). But they're calm, all the same.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd say a morgan. Quarter horses are great too, but many look awkward english to me.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Joshie said:


> I'd really recommend making friends with a horse trainer. Our riding teacher is a horse trainer and he picked out a horse for us. He asked my daughter what she wanted (size, etc.) and then he went around and looked at local horses for sale. He sent us pictures of a couple and we told him which ones we thought were prettier but told him that we thought he needed to decide. We never saw our horse in person until he brought the horse to his house on a week's trial.


When it comes time to actually buy, I always recommend this, too. It's very important that your desires, skill, and planned use match well with the horse. We have good, very experienced breeder/trainer/lesson friends down the road that will always watch you ride/ride with you, understand what you want FIRST, then give a list of horses that they think would be good matches...and go through the same steps with each possible choice, no matter how long it takes. Too many times, 'emotional' buying winds up with an unhappy horse and owner.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

May I suggest Canadians? :lol: I would stick to a horse that has been well worked with, handled and ridden. If you are a first time horse buyer, bringing your trainer along or having your trainer find the horse for you would be a great idea. If you are an experienced horse owner than going down to the breed you want is great, otherwise it shouldn't really matter. There are great horses in all disciplines and breeds


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd say paint or QH. 

I pracitce dressage and I work with a belgian and a percheron. Most dressage horses are bigger built.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

plain and simple QHs are the way to go


----------

